# Any opinions on the DR brush mower?



## johncotexas (Aug 21, 2009)

Size of property and number of trees doesn't justify the purchase of a full size tractor so was looking at the DR brush mower. Any thoughts? 
Also know BCS brand is good and more versatile for other implements. I would really appreciate any leads for finding used equipment as well.


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

We bought our DR mower about 8 years ago (I think) & we used it to clear our property. It wacks down brambles & saplings, but you have to kind'a hold the mower over it for a few seconds for it to chop the saplings totally down. I used it as well as DH & was happy with it. 

Now that we've moved to another property, we purchased our tractor so we don't really use it anymore, maybe once a year. I know DH was talking about putting it up for sale. Would you like me to ask him for you? Not sure if it's fiesable if you're in TX. We're in N.Central Arkansas.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I have one--works great, when it runs. Check the number of hours the engine is expected to last. It's less than 200, which in my opinion does not justify the cost. Replacement parts are very hard to get, we've found that the attitude is just buy a new one. I won't buy another.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 11, 2006)

We owned one it was somewhere between a way too big grass cutter and a bushhog with out a tractor. Main problem having your bushhog attached to a tractor keeps is under control. Trying to control it while it shakes the operator to pices is the pits. Sold it and never want another one. Put the money in a small tractor. I had a 25 hp ford that would pull a five foot bushhog all day on 6 gal of disel fuel. Bought it used and used it for 26 years. It was usful for lots more things than the DR. David


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

We had one - not a DR, but one called the Billy Goat. It worked OK on flat land but as someone said they need maintenance often and shook the h$LL out of you. If I were you, I wouldn't waste my money on a brush cutter. I'd look for a small Kubota tractor with a bushhog or something similar. You will use the tractor WAY more than a DR. I would also make sure the tractor had a bucket attachment. Our bucket has more than paid for itself.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I rented one for half a day to cut trails thru 1 to 2" saplings and hazel brush. Let me tell you, IT WAS A WORKOUT! Many times I had to tilt it upward to cut the saplings and push it forward when the wheels slipped. It did cut the saplings, but many of them were left whole on the ground...in other words, they were not chopped up into mulch.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

If you can't afford a small used tractor, then hire somebody to bush-hog for you.

A few hours work with a decent tractor and operator can clean up a lot of mess...


----------



## Navotifarm (Dec 16, 2009)

I was entranced by the advertising and bought one of the smaller ones with an electric start which a local company ordered for me. Even though they probably made a hefty profit, they didn't have any employee who could be bothered to show me anything about how to actually use it. I waited till hunting season. One of my hunters helped me set it up and start it but I didn't go very far with it till I realized it was too heavy and was shaking me to pieces. Just from the little bit I used it, I was awake all night with terrible painful leg cramps. I ended up giving it to the hunter, so that was almost $800 down the drain. I wish I had been smart enough to rent one first and try it out! I'm thinking for that amount of money I could get some nice brush goats and fencing, too!


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

We like ours. It is not as easy as a tractor for sure but can get into some tight spots and clears some bad areas.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

have the d r trimmer with beaver blade..prerunner to brush mower..it works well


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

I have an older 8.5 HP one and love it. 

Folks are correct that it will give you a workout and you will feel it after a day of using the mower. I use it for hard to get to spots as well as on our trails that have gotten overgrown.

I don't view it as a substitute for the 5 foot pull behind brush hog. It is complimentary.

Mike


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Goodness, my experience with a DR Field & Brush mower is greatly different from most who have posted so far.

We purchased an 8 Hp with electric start (and extra heavy-duty blade) way back in 1995 and I've used it extensively ever since. Every 2-3 years we take it in for a good wash and maintenance; but mostly we take care of its needs ourselves, which is an occasional belt change, oil changes as needed, spark plug replacements & blade sharpenings.

I am in my late 60's with arthritis in my right hip that gives me problems walking and most of what I mow is about a 5% slope (some more so) with some ruts. I wear gloves & a hat with good walking shoes to mow. I always spray off around on my clothing (long pants & shirt sleeves). I am not shaken much at all! No, this machine does not shake me enough to even complain about.

This machine cuts (and mulches well) 1" samplings. (I tilt it a little to cut 2" ones; but it does that well too...just doesn't mulch it; but I carry those to my goats) The only time it even stalls on me is when it is going over an extremely thick patch of grass; yet all I need to do at that time is slow down a little. Also, I mow "across" the slope and not up/down it.

The best way to use it to cut forestry/brush is to cut a strip "half" the width of the mower itself. (If you turn it around, which is the most difficult part for me, and go back down cutting another half width, it piles the grass from both strips up into one long strip. This strip I can let dry in the sun and rake (leaf rakes) up for our winter hay. (We rake it into mesh sheets and take it to the loft in either the main barn or buck house.)

Do I wish I had a tractor? Oh yes ... one that would mow and bail our orchard grass as I mow a good 4 acres twice a year; however, we cannot afford it. I LOVE this mower and don't know what I'ld do without it.


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

We bought our DR brushmower about 6 years ago. It's the Pro-model, 15 hp. And It is a "Hoss". I'm a big man, 6' and 225#'s. But if you are not careful, that thing will drag you.
I have a little section of woods, a couple 'r 3 acres, that was grown up in multi-flora roses. You could not walk through it. The trees are 70 & 80 footers. I tried the chain saw. But those M-Flora roses ate me up. They grew 20' up the trees.
It was a whole different story with the DR Brushmower. I'd go at them from one direction and then from another. They are GONE! There is a sprout or a few that still come up. But I mow each year. I have good orchard grass mixed with weeds now.
I sharpen the blades, each time I cut. The blades are 1/4" thick & flip over to use both edges. I think mine was well worth the money. It only has about 250 hrs. on it.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Just a side note..........

If you are not clearing brush and saplings the push string trimmers work really really well.

I made the mistake and bought a craftsman ,instead of the swisher one to save money.....its not a bad machine ,just a little less industrial than the swisher one ,but it was half the price.

Anyway the thing works better than exspected on tall grass and weeds,I cut anywhere from 2 foot to 6 foot tall stuff with mine and it has held up fairly well under that type of abuse.

I have 5 acres in Kansas that i only get out to about once or twice a year and it was cover in metal chunks,wire and bricks ,soo a rider was out of the question as it it would just bend blades and break spindels every time one was used ,so i had to clear it with the string trimmer first ,before i was able to mow with a rider.

Not sure what you are tryin to cut ,but maybe this will help someone.

The one I have has a 22 inch cut ,which is about the same as a push mower ,but these string mowers will cut circles around a regular push mower ,plus you can use it like a regular trimmer around the stuff the rider will not cut close enuff to.

It is much easier than a weed eater is on the back and arms when you use it on alot of stuff or have a huge amount of trimming to do around trees and buildings.

I can`t recomend one of these things enuff...what brand you use is up to you ,but they all appear to be pretty well made and work very well ,the swisher model even has the option of kicking the head out to the left or right so you can do fence lines with it ,mine does not ,but still works pretty good for getting right next to things.

Good luck on getting the wild stuff stomped back !:goodjob:


----------

